# 12v VR6T - Twinscroll GT3582r Dyno Results



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

For those of you who are familiar with my build I know alot of people were curious to see how the twinscroll setup turned out... Anyhow, we were loosing fuel pressure over 17psi so we're gonna have to reattack this... But here are the two pulls... 13psi for the first and 17psi for the second .... Very happy with the results for such low boost.... Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what size hotside ? t3 or t4?


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

T4 hotside, 1.06 divided


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

******(banned)vr6 said:


> T4 hotside, 1.06 divided


High numbers :beer:
T4 1.06 is LARGE :thumbup: Where do you have full boost at ?


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> High numbers :beer:
> T4 1.06 is LARGE :thumbup: Where do you have full boost at ?



To be honest I was watching the lambda and boost/fuel map on the dyno that I didn't look but I tell you what... It's way earlier than I would have ever expected... Very happy with my manifold and two wastegates


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I've also got a twin scroll manifold with a 35R compressor wheel/t4 p-trim. I'm running an 0.84 a/r divided t4 and the response is nice, even at low boost 

Great numbers :thumbup:


----------



## mathias_rotrex (Oct 19, 2009)

Good numbers! very good. Such low boost but very god numbers. The fuel that`s you running, race gas or regular?


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

mathias_rotrex said:


> Good numbers! very good. Such low boost but very god numbers. The fuel that`s you running, race gas or regular?


All numbers were on pump gas.... My motors never been priveledged enough to taste race gas ... Haha


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice number.
Post pics of your engine.


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

wow, like everyone else said awesome numbers for low boost :thumbup:


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

500hp at 17psi at 6k rpms 

still with c2 chip? Looks like you are running recircd with the alphaq

Nice build man, that polished oil filter housing is where the power is :thumbup:


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yareka said:


> 500hp at 17psi at 6k rpms
> 
> still with c2 chip? Looks like you are running recircd with the alphaq
> 
> Nice build man, that polished oil filter housing is where the power is :thumbup:


Look in the pic, it's not recircd... Went with lugtronic management /tune


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

******(banned)vr6 said:


> Look in the pic, it's not recircd...


I did check the pic, figured it was a progress pic with the inlet/maf removed since the coilpack was unplugged in the pic as well.

either way...good chit :beer:


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yareka said:


> I did check the pic, figured it was a progress pic with the inlet/maf removed since the coilpack was unplugged in the pic as well.
> 
> either way...good chit :beer:


So you just went from un-observant to over observant ! Haha anyhow thanks everyone


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice results!


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

I love your fuel rail


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

pimS said:


> Verry nice results!


 Thanks!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Yareka said:


> 500hp at 17psi at 6k rpms
> 
> still with c2 chip?


 I know this wasn't meant to be funny but I still LOL'd.


----------



## Whitey(banned)vr6 (Sep 29, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> I know this wasn't meant to be funny but I still LOL'd.


 Haha I know right


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the Tial bong! Nice piping - more pics! Post video!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Looking good Louis, can't wait for round #2.


----------



## irishmanB4vr6 (Sep 15, 2009)

@Whiteyvr6 sorry for the delayed post, but I just now came across this thread, and I'm super impressed with those numbers. I'm in the very early stages of doing a VRT build myself, and in the last few days have begun to consider going the twin-scroll route. So as someone who's gone through it, what can you tell me about pros/cons? And also, if the setup I end up running is made for around 10, and at most 15psi, is it worth it to go the twin-scroll route? Or for that low of boost do you think that's just overkill? I dunno if this would make a difference, but its going to be on a 12V AAA, most likely C2 management, and possibly with the stock intake manifold at first. No rush on answering, I've only just started gathering parts and the motor is still sitting in the car at this point.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Good job ******. Your bay looks nice indeed, but that dyno is enormously optimistic IMHO. Think there is no way of getting 500hp ATW at 6000 rpm, 17psi and pump gas on 12V VR6. 
:bs:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

vr-vagman said:


> Good job ******. Your bay looks nice indeed, but that dyno is enormously optimistic IMHO. Think there is no way of getting 500hp ATW at 6000 rpm, 17psi and pump gas on 12V VR6.
> :bs:


quite possible.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

sleepin gti said:


> quite possible.


Prove it please!

If we keep it simple and under ideal conditions, this engine has approx [email protected] at atmo pressure. At doubled pressure (17 psi) and all else ideal we would expect double the power, i.e. approx 400 crank hp


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vr-vagman said:


> Prove it please!
> 
> If we keep it simple and under ideal conditions, this engine has approx [email protected] at atmo pressure. At doubled pressure (17 psi) and all else ideal we would expect double the power, i.e. approx 400 crank hp


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

and here's a 1.8t making 500+Whp at 20psi


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Let's talk VE then. What's your definition of VE and what actually "tells" about an engine?


----------

